# طلب مساعدة في صنع خلية هيدروجينية ؟؟؟



## laheg39 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :77:
اطلب من الخبراء والمختصين في هذا المجال مساعدة 
انا صنعة خلية هيدروجينية لكن صغيرة الحجم وعندا نجاحي في الصغيراباذن الله راح اطورها وانا ليسة بي مهندس لكن اهتم بي هذه الاختراعات كثيرا والسبب الذي اعاقني و يأسني في هذه التجربة هو توسخ الماء يعني يتحول لونه الى اخضر والسبب الثاني هو سخن الاسلاك الى درجة الذوبان بما اني اشترية نوع ستانلس ستيل الجيد والعادي ولكن بقئ نفس الشيئ ارجو منكم مساعدي في هذا الامر وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :87::87::87:


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز معلوماتي ولكوني اعمل على التجارب المماثلة والله اعلم 
1 الصبغة او اي شوائب تضهر بسبب تحلل( صبغة العوازل) لذلك يجب تغييرها بعوازل لا تطرح صبغة مثل المطاط 
او الخلية مركبة بداخل عبوة لونها اخضر وتطرح هذا اللون اثناء التحليل (اثناء تعرض الخلية للتيار الكهربي).
2 الالواح المطلوبة لتركيب الخلية هي الستانلس ستيل فقط ومرت علي مصادفة اني اشتريت الستانلس ستيل 
وعند تقطيعها ضهرت انها من النوع المطلي اي انها بليت حديد عادي(مطاوع) وبعدها اخذت معي مغناطيس 
للتمييز.

3 تسخين الاسلاك يترتب عليك امران 
الاول: احتمالية وجود دائرة قصر بداخل الخلية اوبتسليكها (توصيل مباشر بين الاسلاك الموجبة والسالبة).
الثاني: طريقة الربط للاسلاك مع الالواح والاحتمال القوي لحالة خليتك هو انك رابط كما في الشكل التالي
سالب موجب سالب موجب الخ
في هذا الربط تزداد حرارة الالواح بسبب تقارب الاواح الموجبة والسالبة وهنا يوجد احتمالين للربط الصحيح
a _ تكون هناك الواح غير متصلة باي تيار عددها اربعة (نيوترل) تربط بين كل لوح موجب وسالب ويوجد 
عازل بينها وهكذا للكل
b _ نرتب عشرة الواح متوازية ومعزولة نربط الاول فقط موجب والاخير فقط سالب اما الثاني يربط مع الثالث
بسلك ولايربط بتيار خارجي اما الرابع مع الخامس وهكذا البقية
كل هذه الاحتمالات ذكرتها لكونك لم تذكر طريقة ربط الالواح وكذلك طريقة التسليك ونوعية العازل وكثافة المحلول لدوره المهم 
اذكرها للتعاون وكذلك ليتسنى لصقور المنتدى التعاون معك ايظا والتصليح لاخطائي


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 يونيو 2009)

نجاح التجارب على مستوى العالم المتقدم وخاصة للاجانب لانك سترى ان من يريد عمل تجربه عليه بعدة شروط 

الاول اعطائها للمختصين الفنيين = ميكنيكى = كهربائي متخصص =الخ الخ
الثانى رفع الصور وفديو للتجارب حتى نري الاخطاء ونضع لك الحلول 
الثالت لا تقم بالخطوات بدون اجراءات الامن والامان المطلوبه 

وهنا يكتب للتجربه النجاح

وفقد قرائنا كثيرا عن قصص لتجارب وهمية ممن يرفضون وقود الماء ويريدون التعتيم على هذا العلم 

ومنهم من يدعى الاكاذيب وانه وانها 

فان كنت تريد الحلول 
فاهلا وسهلا بك طبقا للخطوات اللتى تم توضيحها لك 


فان كنت ليس لك خبرة فعليك الاستعانه بهم فغير ذالك هو مضيعه للوقت


----------



## laheg39 (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخي على المساعدة ولكن اخي سبب توسخ الماء ليست من الخلية بما اني جربة عدة اشيا وضعة فيها الالواح وسبب حسبما فهمة في المنتديات هو ماء الحنفية العادي بيه اوساخ وزبالة وتضهر عند عند التحليل وحل ذلك هو وضع الماء المقطر ومعه كمية من صودا ولكن اخي fagrelsabah انا لا اكذب وسوف اجلب صور لكي تتحقق من صحة كلامي وارجو منك انت ايضا مساعدة واكرر شكري لكم وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (18 يونيو 2009)

laheg39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :77:
> اطلب من الخبراء والمختصين في هذا المجال مساعدة
> انا صنعة خلية هيدروجينية لكن صغيرة الحجم وعندا نجاحي في الصغيراباذن الله راح اطورها وانا ليسة بي مهندس لكن اهتم بي هذه الاختراعات كثيرا والسبب الذي اعاقني و يأسني في هذه التجربة هو توسخ الماء يعني يتحول لونه الى اخضر والسبب الثاني هو سخن الاسلاك الى درجة الذوبان بما اني اشترية نوع ستانلس ستيل الجيد والعادي ولكن بقئ نفس الشيئ ارجو منكم مساعدي في هذا الامر وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :87::87::87:


 اسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى مبروك عليك تجربتك وهذا اةلا 
الخلية اتوسخه لانك استخدمه على ما يبدو ملح الطعام او ميه الحنفيه وممكن يكون صدا الالواح او اى معدن غير استالس نتيجه التحلل الكهربى والله اعلم 
* فيما يخص سخانه الاسلاك فعليك ان تسمع قصتى اخى انا كنت باعانى نفس الشيء والاسلاك كانت بتسخن جدا والبور سبلاى اللى هو مصدر الطاقه الكهربية كان بيبوظ ولقيت السر عن احد المهتمين بالالكترونيات واللى صمم دائرة استالى مير فلقيته قدامى قطع مجموعه اسلاك من الاسود ومجموعه من الاصفر وربط دول مع بعض ودول مع بعض ووصلنا فى الخلية وملقناش اى سخانه والله اعلم ممكن يكون دة سبب لانى فى تجربتى كنت بستخدم سلكه وحدة من البور 
السلام عليكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

صور وفديو للتجربة ستوضح لنا الاخطاء اللتى بها

فغاز الهيدروجين كان يستخدم فى الطيران ويتم تعبئة المناطيد للسفر به من دولة الى اخرى = طبعا قبل اكتشاف صناعة الطائرات اللتى نركبها اليوم

=======
سبب طلبي لذالك بسيط

سخونه الاسلاك معناها تيار كبير بيمر بالسلك ومقطع السلك لايتناسب مع الحمل الذي يمر به 

يمكنك وضع سؤال بمنتدى الكهرباء وستجد شرح وافى لمعنى كلمة احمال الكهرباء 

فمثلا ان خلعت كابل البطارية للسيارة وقمت بتوصيل هذا السلك الذى استخدمته بالتجربة 
ثم حاولت ادارة السيارة فان السلك سيسخن ويحمر وربما ينصهر = لخطا فى التحميل 

فلابد من تناسب السلك مع الحمل حتى لايسخن

ثانيا
ا وساخ بالماء 
لابد انك استخدمت شيئا خطاء فكل النلاس على مستوى العالم لم يجدوا هذا 

ولكن تلك المشكله تحدث لانك ستشترى الاستانلس عى انه اصلى وبالنهاية تجده مغشوش ويصدر صداء بالماء ويقل التفاعل الى ان يتوقف

المادة المستخدمهﻻ ليست ماهو مكتوب وانما شئ اخر 



لهذا طلبت منك الاستعانه باهل الخبرة وفديو للتجربة لمعرفة سبب ماحدث 
والسبب الاخير لا اود ان اذكره الان


----------



## laheg39 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته دي صور لي الاخطاء


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا اللون هو لصدء المعدن المستخدم وللتمييز اكثر للذي حصل ان الخلية هبط انتاجها بعد وقت قصير لكون سطح المعدن المستخدم تصدء لذلك يجب التمييز بين الستانلس ستيل والمعادن الاخرى اما بالنسبة للاسلاك فمشاركة اخي فجر مشكورا كانت وافية


----------



## eternal life (18 يونيو 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> صور وفديو للتجربة ستوضح لنا الاخطاء اللتى بها
> 
> فغاز الهيدروجين كان يستخدم فى الطيران ويتم تعبئة المناطيد للسفر به من دولة الى اخرى = طبعا قبل اكتشاف صناعة الطائرات اللتى نركبها اليوم
> 
> ...


 
ماهي افضل درجات للاستانلس ستيل هل هي 316
وهل تاثر درجته على التفاعل 
كيف اعرف من ان قطعة الاستانلس اصلية وانها غير مغشوشة 
وكام ملي يجب ان تكون وهل يؤثر الحجم على الكفاءة 
وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

eternal life قال:


> ماهي افضل درجات للاستانلس ستيل هل هي 316
> وهل تاثر درجته على التفاعل
> كيف اعرف من ان قطعة الاستانلس اصلية وانها غير مغشوشة
> وكام ملي يجب ان تكون وهل يؤثر الحجم على الكفاءة
> وشكرا










لهذا السبب طلبت منك الاستعانه بخبراء 

لابد من شخص خبير وفنى متخصص فى تلك الاشياء ببلدك او مدينتك وعنا فقط ستجد التجربه ناجحة جدا
= ففى تجربة الاخ ابوعبدالله لم يحصل على غاز 
ولكنه عندما استعان بفنى متخصص وجد ان هناك عيب فى توصيلات الكهرباء

ان اردت النجاح لتجاربك فلابد من يقوم بها هو شخص على دراية بتلك المواد


ارفع لنا صورة الالواح اللتى تم استخدامها فى التجربة 

وصور مصدر الكهرباء 

لان الصور ستوضح اكثر 

وعند التصوير ابعد الكاميرا عن الخلية او وحدة التحليل 
لان التصوير من قريب بيجعل الصور والتفاصيل باهته 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## laheg39 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم انشاء الله بخير على فكرا جب اليوم صورة لي مصدر الكهرباء الذي استخدمه 



http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6624/077gac.jpg


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (20 يونيو 2009)

وعقب ذالك تركيب مكثف املماء والبخار و هو من الممكن تصنيعه يدوى من برطمان طويل ويدخل الغاز من اسفله ويصعد الى الاعلى وتضع به كمية كبيرة من البلي = رومان البلى 

كمية من البلي الحديد والزجاجى ليساعد على يكثف الماء علية وتجميعه فى هيئة ماء اسفل البراطمان

وهنا يصل الغاز بارد ومجفف للمحرك 
انا مش فاهم شو هو البلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يختلف في عمله عن البابلر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (20 يونيو 2009)

عندي تجربه كيف ممكن انزل الصور على النتدى او الفيديو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## laheg39 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الموعق ده يمكنك ان تحمل بيه الصور من جهازك الى النت وهو مجاني 
http://www.imageshack.us/
وورينا تجربة لكي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## laheg39 (20 يونيو 2009)

وهل مصدر الكهربائي المبين في الاعلى هل يصلح لي التجرب ام يجب ان يتم بعض التعديلات عليه ؟؟؟؟؟
وانا اليوم ذهبة الى بائع قطع الغيار ( الكترونات ) فقالي القطع كلها موجود الا القطعتين المبينة في الصورة 
وهل توجد في الاسواق او يمكن تبديلها بي قطع اخرا ارجو المساعدة و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7883/222121212121212121.pnghttp://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7883/222121212121212121.png


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> عندي تجربه كيف ممكن انزل الصور على النتدى او الفيديو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الصور ضعها بالمرفقات 
من الوضع المتقدم لكتابة المشاركات 

الفديو ان كات بحجم 2 ونصف ميجا ومضغوط فيمكن وضعه بالمنتدى بالمرفقات ايضا

وهنا مقع رفع خارجى اخر 

http://www.zshare.net/


http://www.zshare.net/


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> وعقب ذالك تركيب مكثف املماء والبخار و هو من الممكن تصنيعه يدوى من برطمان طويل ويدخل الغاز من اسفله ويصعد الى الاعلى وتضع به كمية كبيرة من البلي = رومان البلى
> 
> كمية من البلي الحديد والزجاجى ليساعد على يكثف الماء علية وتجميعه فى هيئة ماء اسفل البراطمان
> 
> ...



هى كرات = كور 
باحجام صغيرة جدا من 3 مم الى 25 مم

انواعه واحجامه 

بالصورة



=




-


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

laheg39 قال:


> وهل مصدر الكهربائي المبين في الاعلى هل يصلح لي التجرب ام يجب ان يتم بعض التعديلات عليه ؟؟؟؟؟
> وانا اليوم ذهبة الى بائع قطع الغيار ( الكترونات ) فقالي القطع كلها موجود الا القطعتين المبينة في الصورة
> وهل توجد في الاسواق او يمكن تبديلها بي قطع اخرا ارجو المساعدة و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
مصدر الكهرباء لابد من بطارية سيارة 
ان اردت ان تحصل على غاز ملحوظ

اما جهاز شاحن البطارية المستخدم فاقصي خرج له 10 أمبير وهذا قليل جدا 

يمكنك الذهاب الى ورشة سيارات واطلب من العامل الفنى التجربة 

وانتظر منك باقي الصور 

وخاصة صور المعدن المستخدم

و توصيلاته وحجمه 

اريد صور من داخل وحدة التحليل 

فما نراه هو الصندوق = الحاوية= البلاستيك 

في الصور السابق ولاتوضح شيئا


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (24 يونيو 2009)

يجب أن تكون عدد مشاركاتك 100 مشاركة حتى تتمكن من رفع الملفات

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (24 يونيو 2009)

مركز رفع الملفاتيجب أن تكون عدد مشاركاتك 100 مشاركة حتى تتمكن من رفع الملفات


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (24 يونيو 2009)

http://img25.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=17062009013.jpg
ارجو الردعلى النموذج الاولي


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> http://img25.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=17062009013.jpg
> ارجو الردعلى النموذج الاولي


شئ رائع وجميل 

والان الى الملاحظات اللتى لابد من تغييرها 
1 - اسلاك التوصيل رفيعة جدا وبالتالى سوف تسخن جدا

لابد من تركيب كابل توصيل 5 مم على الاقل 


2- الافضل تركيب شريحة ونقل اماكن توصيل الكهرباء 

3- المسافة بين الالواح قريبه جدا من بعض 
لذالك لابد من معرفة نوع الالكترولود المستخدم لارشادك الى الاخطاء اللتى ممكن ان تحدث


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (25 يونيو 2009)

شئ رائع وجميل
اشكرك 
1 - اسلاك التوصيل رفيعة جدا وبالتالى سوف تسخن جدا
انا لم استخدم هاي الاسلاك وانما استخدمت كابيلات سياره (شحن البطاريه )كما تشاهد في الصوره .

- الافضل تركيب شريحة ونقل اماكن توصيل الكهرباء 
مش فاهم كيف يعني شريحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3- المسافة بين الالواح قريبه جدا من بعض 
بالنسبه للمسافه بسب وجود بعض التقوس في الصفايح لانه تم القص على مقص صاج كبير بس يدوي وليس كهربائي 
لانه هذا نموذج اولي . اذا شفت نتائج ملموسه رايح يكون التصميم الثاني افضل بكثير ان شاء الله .

لذالك لابد من معرفة نوع الالكترولود المستخدم لارشادك الى الاخطاء اللتى ممكن ان تحدث
يا سيدي العزيز انا الى حد الان لم استخدم سوى البكنج باودر لكن لم ارى نتائج قويه بل لا تذكر علشان هيك بفكر استخدم الكربون اللي هي كربونات الصوديم لانه لما اضع البكينج باودر بتقلب الميه بيضاء لانه من مكوناتها المضافه الها الطحين .
على كل حال عندك صور الجديده شوفها .


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (25 يونيو 2009)

http://img83.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=25062009010.jpg

عفوا هي الرابط 

مع تمنيات لكم بالنجاح


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (25 يونيو 2009)

طبعا ان جربت على بطارية السياره وهي شغاله وظهر فقاعات في المطربان الاحمر وصار يسرب من عند اللاصق وما ظهرت سوى فقاعه اوفقاعتين من عند البابلر وبعد ما خففت كمية الما من الثلثين تفريباص الى ثلث المطربان (الاخضر )
السلام عليكم .


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

استخدم koh 
تركيز 25 % 

و لاحظ سخونة الاسلاك


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (25 يونيو 2009)

[استخدم koh 
تركيز 25 % 
و لاحظ سخونة الاسلاك​ 

ماهو koh ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف اقيس النسبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مقابل كل لترماء ربع لتر من هاذي الماده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عفوا ما جاوبتني عن الشريحه​


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> [استخدم koh
> تركيز 25 %
> و لاحظ سخونة الاسلاك​
> الشريحة المعدنية = مفرد شرائح
> ...


*هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث
هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 

 معلومات عامة الاسم النظامي هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم أسماء أخرى البوتاس الكاوي الصيغة الجزيئية KOH رقم CAS [1310-58-3] الخواص الكتلة المولية 56.10564 غ/مول المظهر صلب أبيض الكثافة 2.044 غ/سم3 الانحلالية في الماء 110 غ/100 مل ماء درجة الانصهار 360 °س درجة الغليان 1320 °س في حال عدم ذكر الشروط فإن البيانات الواردة أعلاه مقاسة في الشروط النظامية
ومدونة حسب النظام الدولي للوحدات
*هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم* (KOH) أو*البوتاس الكاوي* هو مركب كيميائي شديد القاعدية.

*[عدل] التحضير*

من أقدم الطرق المستخدمة لتحضير هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم الطريقة التي تعتمد على غلي محلول من كربونات البوتاسيوم مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم (الكلس الحي)، حيث يحدث تفاعل استبدال ينتج عنه ترسب كربونات الكالسيوم تاركاً هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم في المحلول.
Ca(OH)2 (s), (aq) + K2CO3 (aq) → CaCO3 (s) + 2KOH (aq) 
بترشيح كربونات الكالسيوم المترسبة وغلي المحلول مرة أخرى نحصل على محلول البوتاس الكاوي.
حديثاً يتم استعمال طريقة التحليل الكهربائي لمحاليل كلوريد البوتاسيوم بأسلوب مشابه لتحضير هيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
2K + (aq) + 2H2O (l) + 2e− → H2 (g) + 2 KOH (aq) 
يتشكل غاز الهيدروجين على المهبط (الكاثود)، في حين تحصل أكسدة مصعدية لشاردة (أيون) الكلوريد فينتج لدينا غاز الكلور كناتج ثانوي.
2Cl – — 2e− → Cl2 (g) 
إن القيام بعملية فصل بين مساري خلية التحليل ضروري من أجل نجاح العملية.[1]

*[عدل] استخداماته*

يستخدم في الزراعة لاستصلاح درجة قاعدية الأراضي (البور) الحامضية. كما يمكن استخدامه كمبيد للأعشاب والفطريات


لابد من استخدامها بوسطة فنى متخصص يعلم ما يفعل 

لانها مادة كاوية = حارقة للجلد 

ولا انصح باستخدامها لمن لا يعمل ماهي او ما يفعل 

وذالك لخطورتها عليه 

وهذا السبب لم اشرح ماهى بالمشاركة السابقة 

ولهذا علمت انك ليس لديك خبرة عنها 

ولابد لك من الاستعانه بميكانيكى او كهربائ سيارات وذالك لخبرتهم بالتعامل مع الاحماض للبطاريات والاجراءات الا منية 

حتى لا يقع حادث من استخدمها 

ولا اريدك ان تستخدمها لانك لا تعلم ما هى !


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (25 يونيو 2009)

كيف احافظ علة ثبات الفولت؟
من خلال هذه العباره " ومولدات بها الكثير من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتنتج 90 = 120أمبير"؟

وهل يوثر زيادة التوليد ونقصانه على الخليه وانتاجها واذا كان هناك تأثير كيف احافظ على مستو التردد اذا كن اللفظ صحيح؟

وستجد ان نسبة الغاز تزيد مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارةوفحاولالثبات على ال60 درجة ولا تتجاوزها. كيف احافظ على درجة الحراره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عندما تضع rubber membrane بحيث تفصل كل خليةعن الاخرى ويكون مخرج للهيدرجين ومخرج للاكسجين وتربط الخلايا مع بعض ويجب عدم خلط الغازين في هذه الحالة الغاز لا ينفجر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟شو مخرج الاوكسجين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 فان كانت مقاومة وحدة التحليل الكهربي صفر فاءن الفولت لن يؤدى الى اىتغير يذكر.
 ارجو الشرح عمليا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (25 يونيو 2009)

اذا حصلت على 50او55 امبير من مولد اخر في السياره هل هناك مشكله بخصوص الكهرباء بدون التعرض للكهرباء الاساسيه او اذا ممكن دمجها معاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بخصوص الشريحه الي فهمته هو توصيل الكهربا الى الالواح من الخارج بدون اسلاك وعن طريق قطعه استانلس حسب المقاس المطلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من خلال الاطلاع على التجارب السابقه الافضل الغرف ام غرفه واحده لانه الكلام غير ثابت وكل واحد له رأي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> كيف احافظ علة ثبات الفولت؟
> من خلال هذه العباره " ومولدات بها الكثير من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتنتج 90 = 120أمبير"؟
> 
> باخى ادرس ابسط مبادئ تشغيل السيارات
> ...




استعن بمهندس كهرباء لشرحها لك 
 فهذه ابسط مبادئ الكهرباء فان كنت لا تعلم كيف ذالك 
فانصحك بشدة بالتخلى عما تحاول ان تعمله 

فالاخطاء تاتى من الجهل بالعلم 
فان كنت تجرب اشياء وهى خطرة انت لاتفهم كيف تعمل فمن الموءكد ان يؤدى ذالك الى حادث لك 

فمشكورا اترك تلك التجارب الى ان تجد من هو على خبرة علم ليؤدى تلك التجارب لك 

فمن خلال نقاشي لاسئلتك وجدت ان معلوماتك للاسف = صفر فى كهرباء السيارات فعليك التعلم اولا قبل التجربة 

وشكرا لتفهمك


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> اذا حصلت على 50او55 امبير من مولد اخر في السياره هل هناك مشكله بخصوص الكهرباء بدون التعرض للكهرباء الاساسيه او اذا ممكن دمجها معاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا توجد مشاكل سواء بالدمج او بعدم الدمج
> 
> ...


 يرجع الاختيار الى سعة المحرك والقائم على تنفيذ الخلية واسلوب تشغيلها والتخزين والاستهلاك 

كلها حسابات وقياسات تختلف من حالة الى اخري = يحددها القائم بالتنفيذ 

ومازلت انصحك بالاعتماد على متخصص ولا تقم بالتجارب الا ان يعملها متخصص لك وشكرا


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (26 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السيد فجر الصباح !!!!!!!!!!!
ارجو المعذره واما سؤالي بسب ما ذكر ان " كلما زاد التيار الكهربي كلما زاد انتاج وكميةالغاز وهذا عند ثبات الفولت" 
مذكر في المنتدى .

اما بخصوص جوابك 
_"فكلما ضغط على بدال البنزين زاد سرعة دوران المحرك__وبالتالى زادت__عدد لفات المولد الكهربي__وبالتالى__زاد__الامبير المار بالخلية__و بالتالى__زاد الغاز المنتج __ليتناسب مع طلب المحرك واحتياجه__للوقود"_
_فهو المطلوب _

_"اعمل دائرة تبريد للسائل_
_كما هو الحال للثلاجات والتكييف ومحركات السيارات__طلمبة للماء تعمل بالكهرباء + قميص نبريد"_

_اما جوابك على درجة الحراره _
 هذا ماكنت سأفعله .
ماخاب من استشار وماندم من استخار(او كما قيل )

*فان كانت مقاومة وحدة التحليل **الكهربي صفر فاءن الفولت لن يؤدى الى اىتغير**يذكر**.*
*ارجو الشرح **عمليا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*استعن بمهندس كهرباء لشرحها لك*
*فهذه **ابسط مبادئ الكهرباء فان كنت لا تعلم كيف ذالك*
*فانصحك بشدة بالتخلى عما**تحاول ان تعمله*

*يا سيدي العزيز اشكرك على خوفك على سلامتي ولكن لا يعني عدم فهمي للمصطلحات عدم مقدرتي على الوصول الى مااريد فكل ذلك يمكن تجاوزه اما بالسؤال او التجربه مع اتخاذ الاحتياط اللازم *

*فالاخطاء تاتى من الجهل بالعلم*
*فان كنت تجرب اشياء وهى خطرة انت **لاتفهم **كيف تعمل فمن **الموءكد ان يؤدى ذالك الى**حادث لك*
*نعم والعلم بالتعلم والحلم بالتحلم *
*والمهم في نظري الفهم العملي ويدعمه الفهم النظري فكثير من المهندسين الذين سألتهم لم يجيبوني على اسئلتي ولكن اصحاب الخبره العمليه هم من وجدت عندهم ما اريد .*

*فمشكورا اترك تلك التجارب **الى ان تجد من هو على خبرة علم ليؤدى**تلك التجارب لك*

*شكراً على حرصك وتاكد ان نصيحتك وصلت اما ان اجد من هو على خبره فان اصحاب العلوم(النظريه) من مهندسين اما انهم لا يعلمون واما انهم يفضلون البقاء خلف مكاتبهم اما اصحاب الخبره من الناس العديين فهم بحاجه الى الايمان قبل المساعده فهم يرون ان السعي وراء رزقهم افضل فاغلب من هم حولي بدءو يشكون في قدراتي العقليه ويقلون بكل بساطه هلى تريد ان تتوصل الى شي لم يتوصل له الغرب .*

*فمن خلال نقاشي لاسئلتك وجدت ان معلوماتك للاسف** =**صفر**فى**كهرباء السيارات فعليك التعلم اولا قبل التجربة*
*يؤسفني هذا التقييم المتسرع .*
*فانا لست مهندساً كهرباء ولكن اعلم ان الخبره العمليه افضل من النظريه*
*الشكر الجزيل للاخ فجر الصباح واسئل الله ان يكون اسمى على مسمى .*



*على قدر اهل العزم تاتي العزائم*​


----------



## تباً للمستحيل (26 يونيو 2009)

_منقول_ بتصرف​المسافه بين الالواح 
يجب ان تكون المسافه بين الالواح اقل من 1 ملليمتر = حيث انه كلما قلتالمسافة البينية تضاعفت كمية الغاز المنتج وقل الفاقض من الكهرباء

كهرباء الخليه 
- لابد من وضع دينامو قوى مولد الكهرباءبالسيارةيزيد عن 200 أمبير ويمكن تركيب اى منهما على نفس المحرك بدون تاثير يذكر على المحرك فىالمستهلك من قدرته لادارة اى من المولدين
- توصيل الغرف على التوالى وليس التوازىحتىلايزيد الامبيرالتيار الكهربي المستخدم عن 20 أمبير او نصف خرج الديناموا
- كلما زاد التيار الكهربي كلما زاد انتاج وكميةالغازوهذا عند ثبات الفولت
- كهرباء السيارت تعتمد على الاقطار والسماكة للاسلاك
كلما زاد التيار الكهربي كلما زاد انتاج وكمية الغاز
نوع الاستنالس 
لأن الستانلس ستيل النقي لا ينجذب الى المغناطيس
- لابد ان تكون خلية التحليل من معدن الاستانلس استيل وبسمك 4مم لتحمل ضغط الغازبداخلها ليصل الى 60 Bar
الاسلاك 
- لابد من استخدام اسلاك تتحمل 30 امبير كشدة تياروالتاكد من احكام ربطهم داخل الخلية الاسلاك بالالواح جيدالعدم حصول شرارة تحدثداخل البرطمانالثانى ان الالواح واماكن ربط الاسلاك بها لابد ان تكون في غاطس الماء منعا لحدوثشرارة
- عنداستخدام الا 40 امبير استخدم كابلات 10 ممالى 16 مم .

- التجربة لفترة 5 دقائق او حتى 20 دقيقة ما هى درجه حرارة اسلاك التوصيلان سخنت منك فستحتاج الى مضاعفة الاسلاكلان التيار لايقدر على المروربسهولة وبالتالى تقل سرعته و يقل الغاز
تعديلا ت السياره 
- لابد من وضع منظم للغاز مثل الذى يستخدم فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي
و كذالك وحدة التحكم فى دخول الهواء الى الكربراتير او ما يسمي المانفوا
- بعض الاجزاء الخاصة بالامان مثل القلاش باك ارستر = مانع ارتداد اللهب و البابلر وبعض الخراطيم والوصلات
- يجب تركيب صمام "مانع ارتداد لهب" قبل دخول الغاز للمحركتجده في محلات بيع ادوات اللحام والغازات​- الذى يتم فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى يتم تطبيقه هنا
تقسيم الخليه 
- بمراعاة الاسباب اللتى سبق ذكرها فيجب عمل تلك الوحد من عدة غرف كماهو الحال فى تقسم غرف بطارية السيارة

توصيل الغرف على التوالى وليس التوازىحتىلايزيد الامبيرالتيار الكهربي المستخدم عن 20 أمبير او نصف خرج الديناموا

الالواح
المساحة المعدنية للكاثود والانود المعرضة للماء اثناءالتحليلكلما كبرت وزادت كلما زاد انتاجالغاز
المسافة بين الاقطاب الكاثود والانودكلماصغرت وقلت المسافة بين الكاثود والانود كلما زاد انتاج الغاز
زد عدد الالواح الاقطاب بالخلية وضاعف عدد الخلايا تستهلك نفس الكهرباء لتحصل علىاضعاف الوقود
- يمكن اضافة بعض الالواح المعدنية بين الكاثود والانود حيث يتحلل عليها الماء اثناءمرور التيار من خلاله
- موجب -- محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب - محايد - سالب - محايد - موجب
والمسافة البينية بين كل لوحوالاخر لاتزيد عن 2 ملليمتر
- ارتفاع الالواح يحب الا تزيد عن نصف غاطس الفلتر

مكثف البخار 
- يعمل مكثف بخار الماء لتجفيف الهواء
وهو موجود لدى محلات بيع لوازم ضواغط الهواءويسمى مكثف الماءلانه عند ضغط الهواء الجوى وبه بخار ماء = الرطوبة = يتجمع الكثير من الماءبخزان الهواء والمواسيروان لم تجد فعليك بالحصى الصغير جدا جدا وتجده مع الرمال = هو زلط رفيع واملس جداوصغير وغالبا تجده بكثرة على شاطئ البحرحيث له خاصية تكثيف بخار الماءفان الماء يتكثف علية ثم يسيل الى اسفل الوعاء


المحلول 

اساس نجاح الخلية استخدام تركيز 25% هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم مذاب فى الماءواستخدم بطارية سيارة وستجد كمية غاز رهيبة قد تصل الى 30 لتر بالدقيقةولابد من اتخاذ كافة احتياطات الامان من نظارت حماية للعين وغيرها يمكن سؤال الاخالفنى عن هذاولا تجرب تلك الطريقة بالمنزل نظرا لخطورتها لابد من معملمتخصص او ورشة مخصصة لذالكوالاسم المتعارف عليةفى السوق البوتاسا الكاوية وتباعفىمحلات العطارة الكبيرة وتستخدم لاضافتها الى الغسيل لتنظيفه و لازالة الصفاروالاوساخ من دورات الميا نظرا لترسب البول حولهاوسعره ليس غالى تجدها علىشكل بودرة وحبيبات بيضاء
- بالنسبة للسخونة بسبب الاكثار من الصودا معناه زيادة قابلية الماء لتوصيل الكهرباء و بالتالى سخونة الأسلاك و البطارية 

درجة حرارة المحلول 

هام جدا التحليل الكهربي المباشر للماء يقوم بتسخين الماءاحيانا يصل الى درجة الغليان - وهذه لانريدهاافضل درجات للوحدةعوالى 60 درجة مؤية

ملاجظه
خنق الهواء ومنعه والعمل تحت ظروف الخلخلة
ان المخترع دانيال دنجل الفلبينى والذى حول سيارة التاكسي الخاص به الى العمل علىالماء 100% لمدة 30 سنه كما ذكر فى لقاءاته التلفزيونية
قد قال انه استخدمكهرباء بطارية السيارة الDC للحصول على كهرباء ال AC ثم استخدم كويل للحصول علىكهرباء الAC لنشغيل وحدة تحليل الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 يونيو 2009)

تباً للمستحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *فمن خلال نقاشي لاسئلتك وجدت ان معلوماتك للاسف** =**صفر**فى**كهرباء السيارات فعليك التعلم اولا قبل التجربة*
> *يؤسفني هذا التقييم المتسرع .*
> ...


قد اكون قاسي فى تقييمى ولكنه الحرص على سلامتك وسلامه الاعضاء الذين ممكن ان يتبعوا ما نتكتبه فيحدث لهم حادث 

فالاخطاء قد توءدي الى اصابة شخصية 

وقد توءدى الى تلف اجزاء بالسيارة

واعلم تماما ان غالبية المهندسين فى هذا الزمان اصبحوا كوبي = مجرد نسخ للمعتاد

وذالك للاسلوب العقيم متن التعليم 

وقلما تجد دكتور مدرس بالجامعة يجعل الطلبه يحبوا تلك المكادة العلمية ويطور عندهم ملكة الاختراع 


و الانسان بالعلم يصل الى هدفه وليس بالشهادات العلمية 

فهل تعلم ان بيل جيتس صاحب شركة مايكروسوفت = ويندوز 
لم يكمل تعليمه بالجامعه عندما اصدر اول ويندوز 

فالنابغه والمخترغ قد يكون فى جراج او ورشة صغيرة ولكن حب التطوير وملكة الاختراع والتصميم لديه 

والحمد لله اري انك مازال لديك العزيمة والاصرار 

لذالك فاسال ما تريد وستجد الاجابة باذن الله تعالى 

ولكن عليك التعلم من اصحاب الخبرة او اداء تلك التجارب تحت اشرافهم المباشر لك فهم اعلم الناس بالاخطاء ومن اين تاتي 

=================
بالنسبة لمقاومة الخلية 

يجب الا تصل الى صفر لان معناه ان كمية كبيرة جدا من الكهرباء سوف تمر وبالتالى 
سخونة بالاسلاك 

قد توءدى الى حرق المولد الكهربي وتلفه

وبالتالى لابد من وجود مقاومة للخلية 

كيف يمكن ذالك ؟
بسيطة جدا 

اعرف الاول اسباب المقاومة 
1=
الماء المقطر مثلا مقاومته للكهرباء عالية جدا جدا = هو موصل ردءي للكهرباء 

فالكهرباء تمر بالماء ولن بسرعة ضعيفة جدا 

ولذالك نضع القلوى koh 

وكلما زاد القلوى كلما زاد التيار الكهربي المار وكلما زاد انتاج الغاز 

ولكن المقاومة ستقل فكلما زدت القلوى قلت المقاومة الى ان تصبح صفر 

وهنا الخطر من غليان الماء + انصهار الاسلاك ان كانت رفيعه = عدم حساب الحمل المناسب والقطر له 
او تلف مولد الكهرباء نظرا لزيادة غير عادية للحمل الكهربي عليه 

2=

الالواح = الشرائح المعدنية 

فكلما زادت المساحة المتواجدة بالماء = كلما قلت المقاومة وزاد انتاج الغاز وزاد استهلاك الكهرباء 

3= 

المسافة بين الالواح 

كلما قلت المسافة بين الالواح = كلما زاد انتاج الغاز وزادت الحرارة بالماء الى الغليان وقلت المقاومة 

===============

لذالك التجارب فقط هى اللتى يمكن من خلالها حساب كل هذا 

ومعذرة ان كنت قد قسوت فى كلامى


----------



## احمد_بدوي (19 مارس 2010)

ارجو من اخواني الكرام الي عندة معلومات كاملة يجمعها في موضوع واحد بالصور للاستفادة من العلم دة وافادكم الله وشكرن لكل الاخوة الي سعدونة بالمعلومات الجميلة دي؟ اخوكم احمد بدوي


----------



## اينشتاين71 (22 مارس 2010)

*Hydrugen cell*

ارجو ان تستفيدوا من هذه المعلومات العلمية عن الموضوع المطلوب

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (23 مارس 2010)

thank you for ever


----------

